# Not a bite!



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Last two days I haven't had a bite. Two more days to fish. Fishing intercoastal canal, Perdido pass, Bon Secour river, and the beaches. God hates me!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

shanna1 said:


> Last two days I haven't had a bite. Two more days to fish. Fishing intercoastal canal, Perdido pass, Bon Secour river, and the beaches. *God hates me*!


no He doesn't............................................... you just suck!!!!:whistling:


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Amen!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

You aren't alone somehow the cold seems to ruin the fishing. Hey at your trying


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

shanna1 said:


> Last two days I haven't had a bite. Two more days to fish. Fishing intercoastal canal, Perdido pass, Bon Secour river, and the beaches. God hates me!


Go half way down ono island to the ono island reef. We caught fish there back in December. Small gags and small Black Sea bass. And some black snapper. With shrimp. You can't miss the telephone poles in the water that surround the reef


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

If you hit navarre pier or just the beach near the area whiting and a few blues have been hitting everyday really good


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

ya gotta hold your mouth right


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Keep on casting, the cold weather causes lockjaw


----------



## SCREW3D (Nov 23, 2013)

had some luck at Johnsons beach the last few weekends. nothing during the day but got one nice red and a shark at night. lost another red right at the shore. Guy was fishing 40 yards away had a couple reds as well.


Justin


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fishing was better yesterday, just whiting but still a lot of fun. Right by Little Lagoon pass in Gulf Shores. Last day to fish.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea, bay is too cold- nothing biting. You have to chase the trout up into the rivers, they'll be hiding out in holes- bit will be slow until things warm up some. I even figured there might be some hold up at the springs too. Gulf waters will be more productive...
We just wait until spring... Figure it's not worth catching a cold trying to catch a fish,


----------

